# Websites of ASX listed companies



## laurie (26 March 2006)

Some ASX listed companies web sites are appalling. What's your view?

cheers laurie


----------



## surelle (26 March 2006)

I agree, it seems to me that the ones that have the more info to offer, are the more bona fide companies , and that ones that just have basic info, aren't really doing anything - shouldn't generalise I know, but that's just my opinion...


----------



## Ann (26 March 2006)

Hi Laurie,

Some are great and others like this one did nothing for me in the wee small quiet hours in the morning....

http://www.cougarmetals.com.au/


----------

